# Another Good Day, Scored 2 cases of ACL Bottles under Old Building.



## hemihampton (Apr 17, 2019)

Another Good day, Found something Friday after work, Then Monday after Work, Then Today, Wednesday after work. Took Yesterday, Tuesday off from looking or I probably would of found something then. Climbed under the back porch of old Abandoned Building & found 2 cases of ACL Soda bottles in original wooden cases. There was layers & layers deep of Trash so may have to go back & dig deeper, could be some Beer cans under there. LEON.
​


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 17, 2019)

more pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 17, 2019)

more.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 17, 2019)

Before I found these I stopped at a house they just tore down. Found 4 or 5 bottles sticking out of the walls of dirt where the basement was. Must of been back fill from when the basement was built, seen this a few times before. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 17, 2019)

Very cool!  Yeah that spot definitely looks like it warrants some further investigation.  No telling what could be buried in there.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 17, 2019)

Found a Skull with some big Fangs under there. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 17, 2019)

Heres a cleaned bottle. LEON.


----------



## goaliewb (Apr 18, 2019)

Excellent discovery!


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 18, 2019)

How do you clean the sodas without the print washing off.  Mine does in our dirt down here.  Where are you?!!!!!  That skull?  Is it a badger?


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 18, 2019)

Ok...googled skull...either older cat or fox....or chupacabra.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 18, 2019)

Oh yeah, excellent find.  Im glad for you.  Those are nice.


----------



## RCO (Apr 18, 2019)

finds like make wonder whats out there , to find a full case of bottles in the basement , there is still bottles out there waiting to be rediscovered


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 18, 2019)

Nice finds there. And a tricky cleaning job ahead for all those ACL's.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 18, 2019)

Lori Lyons said:


> How do you clean the sodas without the print washing off.  Mine does in our dirt down here.  Where are you?!!!!!  That skull?  Is it a badger?




I posted about this on here a few times, The trick I learned is when you pull ACL Bottles from a dump, a lot of times they are covered in wet moist mud. In these cases you want to let the bottles air dry for a while. the longer the better. At least a month is good. If you try to clean to soon, for example while it's still got the wet moist mud on it good chance the paint will come off. But after a month of drying out, good chance paint will stay intact. In the case of my bottles recently found, I know they been stored under this dry back porch for many years. Possibly since 1959 when these bottles are dated. Thats 60 years of drying. SO, I was pretty confident & not really hesitant of cleaning these, which I did with no problems. Hope this Helps. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 18, 2019)

Lori Lyons said:


> Ok...googled skull...either older cat or fox....or chupacabra.




I'm guessing Chupacabra, I hear then been migrating north from Mexico & Central America. LEON.


----------



## RickNC (Apr 19, 2019)

It's a house cat skull.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice haul for sure, Leon and thanks for the cleaning tip.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 22, 2019)

Must have been an older cat to have such long upper and lower fangs.


----------



## Lori Lyons (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks, leon.  I know when i dig them out, its human nature to smear away the mud.  However, i have found that just soaking them in hot water for an hour can make the paint come off if i just barely wipe them.


----------

